# v45.51



## toiwalker (Aug 10, 2010)

pt came in for mild spotting. doctor documented IUD surveillance and coded a v45.51. Claim was denied because this v code can not be primary. Claim corrected using v25.42. My question is when would it be appropriate to use v45.51?


----------



## ahoch (Aug 10, 2010)

V45.51 is a secondary code and can't be used as primary


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 10, 2010)

IUD surveillance is v25.42


----------



## preserene (Aug 10, 2010)

" V25.42 to be reported as primary diagnosis and it is for management encounter whereas V 45.5x is for post procedural state/ presence check only it is noted in Vcode table it can only be SEC DX."
It is all stated there we can pick up from ICD-9. Having said that, I would yet reinstate that it is still a gray tone because it can confuse any one for the degree of the difference between them- especialy the 45.5x.
Can any one give the real descriptive and practical/clinical difference of these two-the surveillence and the state? with regards to their application?
can any one answer the latter part of toiwalker's query please?


----------



## sjmccarl52 (Aug 11, 2010)

This would only be used, and probably most often used by family physician, if patient had other problems and this was an incidental indication.  Of course, you would use it second.  Kind of the same as when a person has a headache or a cold when pregnant and V22.2 is used as secondary or third diagnosis to indicate that patient also happens to be pregnant.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Aug 11, 2010)

V22.2 can only be used when the Physician States in Documentation that it is Incidental to Pregnancy.
If he does not then you would use 648.93 and the 2nd Dx Code.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Aug 11, 2010)

your First Dx should be the Spotting, then the IUD can be 2nd


----------



## preserene (Aug 11, 2010)

I got it so simple after you explained. It is a wonderful simuli. Thank you. But if there had been an extra word like "incidental", it would have been made  easier for a quick reference because, you know, there are two V code very closely resembling each.


----------

